

Internet use is associated with non-religion - AllenDowney
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/526111/how-the-internet-is-taking-away-americas-religion/

======
lfuller
Non-religion? Why would atheism not be an appropriate descriptor in this
situation? (I'm honestly curious.)

~~~
nightcracker
A religion is a system of beliefs regarding life (Why are we here?, How did we
come to exit?, etc). Atheism is not a religion, it is merely rejecting the
belief in a deity. It does not attempt to answer any other questions.

As an example, agnosticism is another non-religion that is distinctly
different from atheism.

